# Ipad 2 not connecting to home wifi network [FROM;Mac]



## debmas (Feb 3, 2014)

My Ipad 2 has stopped connecting or even finding my home wifi network have been to apple store where they reset it to factory settings it found the wifi network in the store but tried it when I got home and it is unable to fine my network or any others nearby. I would be very grateful if anyone can help me thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Ipad 2 not connecting to home wifi network*

Hi have you restarted you router


----------

